# Most popular color??



## Off the record (May 1, 2017)

What color is your Atlas?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Deep Black Pearl with Titan Black Leather


----------



## gofastGTI (Jul 10, 2007)

Black SEL R-Line on Black.


----------



## wsutard1 (Dec 28, 2018)

Midnight blue with black rims.


----------



## SeeDeeKay (Jan 18, 2019)

Black Highline R-Line w/ black interior


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Most popular color is definitely KURKUMA YELLOW!


----------



## aurora85 (Feb 5, 2009)

Platinum Gray R-Line


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

rocknfreak said:


> Most popular color is definitely KURKUMA YELLOW!


i for one agree with that statement as ours is that color but unfortunately - it is not.. i believe it is white or black


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine is White.

So looks like it's the second most popular color in automotive, and first in the SUV class.

https://www.kbb.com/car-advice/articles/best-color-to-buy/


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

AudiVW guy said:


> i for one agree with that statement as ours is that color but unfortunately - it is not.. i believe it is white or black


I have seen so many Atlases in my area and I honestly can say that there isn't one color that prevails over the others. I have seen the many in Blue, Black, Gray, White, Yellow. Yes the yellow is a nice color and like you said one will not find it anymore as VW took it away for 2019 and they added the Brown. Many dealers had lots of yellow ones and those seemed to go fast.

My dealers current stock is as follows (which I think it portrays their most wanted colors)
Pure White: 47
Deep Black: 22
Blue: 19
Platinum Gray: 16
Reflex Silver: 12
Pacific Blue 10
and 1 each of Brown and Gray

This is not a scientific and some colors could have had more and sold and that is what is remaining. It would be interesting to see what the change would be in the next week.

Edit: Just wanted to add actual in stock is 28 and the rest are ordered and waiting for delivery. Lindsay W put all on their site and the ones they actually have in stock they put the picture their signs in the background while the ones on order are generic plain Atlas pictures.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Hfqkhal said:


> I have seen so many Atlases in my area and I honestly can say that there isn't one color that prevails over the others. I have seen the many in Blue, Black, Gray, White, Yellow. Yes the yellow is a nice color and like you said one will not find it anymore as VW took it away for 2019 and they added the Brown. Many dealers had lots of yellow ones and those seemed to go fast.
> 
> My dealers current stock is as follows (which I think it portrays their most wanted colors)
> Pure White: 47
> ...


well up here in the great white north.. Yellow is available for order.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

AudiVW guy said:


> well up here in the great white north.. Yellow is available for order.


Just looked over the Canadian VW site for ordering an Atlas and they don't have the yellow for the 2019 ordering options.


----------



## MadHatters423 (Apr 3, 2017)

Not mine, but my favorite color has to be the discontinued Titanium Beige (AKA Grandma Gold) Photo creds: myself








[/url]Atlas by Benjamin Battles, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Hfqkhal said:


> Just looked over the Canadian VW site for ordering an Atlas and they don't have the yellow for the 2019 ordering options.


strange - you are right.. i click on the atlas from the home page and it took me to the 2018
but if the chose the side bar and selected 2019 then yellow is gone.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

AudiVW guy said:


> strange - you are right.. i click on the atlas from the home page and it took me to the 2018
> but if the chose the side bar and selected 2019 then yellow is gone.


It sure looks like they had that color as an intro year color


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

around here grey and white are tops. on all cars, not just atlas. Some blues too. I've yet to to see another Fortana Red one in person... So I'm apparently and outlier - won't be the first time.....:driver:


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Fortana Red


----------



## Off the record (May 1, 2017)

Has anyone seen a brown Atlas in the wild??


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Off the record said:


> Has anyone seen a brown Atlas in the wild??


Yup, the dealership I work at (Chicago 'burbs) has 2 in stock. They look awesome in direct sunlight.


----------



## todd.brock (May 16, 2006)

Tourmaline Blue here in Cincinnati.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

Fortuna Red


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

white as per wifey

sad it's not a pearl or metallic, just plain ol gloss white.


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)

kootenaydub said:


> white as per wifey
> 
> sad it's not a pearl or metallic, just plain ol gloss white.




Atlas = Pure White
Golf-R = Oryx White (*Pearl)

The pearl is nicer but a pain in the ass if you have to repaint a body panel. To get a color match on the pearl you have to blend the pearl on to adjacent panels and almost doubling the repair costs.


----------

